# bleeding due to dialysis catheter placement



## ggparker14 (Nov 22, 2013)

Can I please get any help with a final dx code of bleeding due to dialysis catheter placement? 

Thank you


----------



## ttglasscock (Nov 22, 2013)

I normally use the following codes with dialysis catheters. 

993.73
585.6

Unless, it is due to a catheter infection then I add 999.31 to 996.73 and 585.6.

I hope this helps!!

Tracy


----------



## devinmajor14 (Nov 22, 2013)

996.73 and then code your E codes.


----------

